# Putin : The North Pole is technically owned by Russia



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Putin : The North Pole is technically owned by Russia *

(www.dailymail.co.uk)
Putin just declared that the North Pole, and all it's oil, minerals and natural resources now belong to Russia.


----------



## BrickCop (Dec 23, 2004)

Does that mean Santa is a Commie? 8-[


----------



## OutOfManyOne (Mar 2, 2006)

BrickCop said:


> Does that mean Santa is a Commie? 8-[


 He does wear red.


----------

